
The Mystery of Lincoln’s First Inauguration Photograph - prismatic
https://blogs.loc.gov/loc/2019/11/the-mystery-of-lincolns-first-inauguration-photograph/
======
Balanceinfinity
She doesn't say what happened to the glass negative. surprised it wasn't
preserved

~~~
gumby
They are heavy and fragile, while the prints can be kept in books which
prevent folding and are loosely "airtight"

